# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  نهاية التدريب للعمريطي .. ضبط وتصحيح

## أبو مالك العوضي

ضبط وتصحيح
( نهاية التدريب في نظم غاية التقريب )
المسمى بمتن أبي شجاع
لشرف الدين العمريطي

لتسهيل الحفظ والمدارسة

أخوكم/ أبو مالك العوضي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
1- اَلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي قَدِ اصْطَفَى .............. 		لِلْعِلْمِ خَيْرَ خَلْقِهِ وَشَرَّفَا
2- وَأَفْضَلُ الصَّلَاةِ وَالسَّلَامِ .............. 		عَلَى النَّبِيِّ أَفْضَلِ الأَنَامِ
3- مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ وصَحْبِهِ .............. 		وَالتَّابِعِينَ كُلِّهِمْ وحِزْبِهِ
4- وَبَعْدَ ذَا فَالعِلْمُ خَيْرُ رَافِعِ .............. 		لَا سِيَّمَا فِقْهُ الإِمَامِ الشَّافِعِي
5- فَهْوَ ابْنُ عَمِّ المُصْطَفَى ولَمْ نَجِدْ  .............. 		لَهُ نَظِيرًا مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ مُجْتَهِدْ
6- مُطَبِّقًا بِعِلْمِهِ الطِّبَاقَا .............. 		مُطَابِقًا لِلْوَارِدِ اتِّفَاقَا
7- مُجَدِّدًا فِي عَصْرِهِ لِلْمِلَّةْ .............. 		وَبَعْدَهُ أَصْحَابُهُ الأَجِلَّةْ
8- أَعْظِمْ بِهِمْ أَئِمَّةً وَحَسْبُهُمْ .............. 		إِمَامُهُمْ وخَيْرُ كُتْبٍ كُتْبُهُمْ
9- وَصَنَّفَ القَاضِي أَبُو شُجَاعِ .............. 		مُخْتَصَرًا فِي غَايَةِ الإِبْدَاعِ
10- وغَايَةِ التَقْرِيبِ وَالتَّدْرِيبِ .............. 		فَصَارَ يُسْمَى غَايَةَ التَّقْرِيبِ
11- مَعْ كَثْرَةِ التَّقْسِيمِ فِي الكِتَابِ .............. 		وَحَصْرِهِ خِصَالَ كُلِّ بَابِ
12- نَظَمْتُهُ مُسْتَوْفِيًا لِعِلْمِهِ .............. 		مُسَهِّلًا لِحِفْظِهِ وَفَهْمِهِ
13- مَعْ مَا بِهِ تَبَرُّعًا أَلْحَقْتُهُ .............. 		أَوْ لَازِمًا كَمُطْلَقٍ قَيَّدْتُهُ
14- تَتِمَّةً لِأَصْلِهِ الأَصِيلِ .............. 		وَلَمْ يُمَيَّزْ خَشْيَةَ التَّطْوِيلِ
15- وَحَيْثُ جَاءَ الحُكْمُ فِي كِتَابِهِ .............. 		مُضَعَّفًا أَتَيْتُ بِالْمُفْتَى بِهِ
16- مُبَيِّنًا مَا اخْتَارَهُ بِنَقْلِهِ .............. 		وَرُبَّمَا حَذَفْتُهُ مِنْ أَصْلِهِ
17- إِنْ لَمْ أَجِدْ لِحَمْلِهِ دَلِيلَا .............. 		وَلَا إِلىَ تَأْوِيلِهِ سَبِيلَا
18- وَقَدْ مَشَيْتُ مَشْيَهُ فِي الغَالِبِ  .............. 		فِي عَدِّهِ وحَدِّهِ المُنَاسِبِ
19- مُرَتِّبًا تَرْتِيبَهُ مُبَيِّنَا .............. 		مُخَاطِبًا لِلْمُبْتَدِي مِثْلِي أَنَا
20- فَجَاءَ مِثْلَ الشَّرْحِ فِي الوُضُوحِ .............. 		وَكُنْتُ فِيهِ كَالأَبِ النَّصُوحِ
21- أَرْجُو بِذَاكَ أَعْظَمَ الثَّوَابِ .............. 		وَالنَّفْعَ فِي الدَّارَيْنِ بِالْكِتَابِ
22- وَرَبُّنَا المَسْؤُولُ فِي نَيْلِ الأَمَلْ .............. 		وَالعَوْنِ فِي الْإِتْمَامِ مَعْ حُسْنِ العَمَلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كِتَابُ الطَّهَارَةِ        

23- لَهَا مِيَاهٌ سَبْعةٌ وَهْيَ الْمَطَرْ .............         وَالْمَاءُ مِنْ بَحْرٍ وَبِئْرٍ وَنَهَرْ
24- كَذَاكَ مِنْ عَيْنٍ وَثَلْجٍ وَبَرَدْ .............         ثُمَّ الْمِيَاهُ أَرْبَعٌ أَيْضًا تُعَدْ
25- إِمَّا يَكُونُ طَاهِرًا مُطَهِّرَا .............         أَيْ مُطْلَقًا وَلَيْسَ مَكْرُوهًا يُرَى
26- أَوْ طَاهِرًا مُطَهِّرًا لَكِنَّهُ .............         مُشَمَّسٌ بقُطْرِ حَرٍّ يُكْرَهُ
27- أَوْ طَاهِرًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مُطَهِّرَا .............         لِكَونِهِ مُسْتَعْمَلًا أَوْ غُيِّرَا
28- بِطَاهِرٍ مُخَالِطٍ كَثِيرِ .............         سَوَاءٌ الْحِسِّيُّ وَالتَقْدِيرِي
29- رَابِعُهَا مُنَجَّسٌ بِمَا وَصَلْ .............         إِلَيْهِ مِنْ نَجَاسَةٍ وَهْوَ أقَلْ
30- مِنْ قُلَّتَيْنِ أَوْ بِهَا تَغَيَّرَا .............         مَعْ كَونِهِ بِالْقُلَّتَينِ قُدِّرَا
31- وَالْقُلَّتَانِ نِصْفُ ألْفٍ قُرِّبَا .............         بِرِطْلِ بَغدَادَ الَّذِي قَدْ جُرِّبَا
32- وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مَائِعٍ مَعْ كَثْرَتِهْ .............         كَالْمَاءِ فِي التَنْجِيسِ حَالَ قِلَّتِهْ
33- وَلَوْ جَرَى قَلِيلُ مَآ عَلَى مَحَلْ .............         نَجَاسَةٍ أَزَالَهَا ثُمَّ انْفَصَلْ
34- وَلَمْ يَزِدْ وَزْنًا وَلَا تَغيَّرَا .............         فَطَاهِرٌ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مُطَهِّرَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أرجو أن يشجعني أحد الإخوة بالبدء في الحفظ أو المراجعة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ فِي السِّوَاكِ وَالْآنِيَةِ		


35- سُنَّ السِّوَاكُ مُطْلَقًا لَكِنَّهُ ............... 		لِصَائِمٍ بَعْدَ الزَّوَالِ يُكْرَهُ
36- وَأكَّدُوهُ لِلصَّلَاةِ وَالْوُضُو ............... 		وَبَعْدَ نَوْمٍ أَوْ لِأَزْمٍ يَعْرِضُ
37- وَجَازَ أنْ تُسْتَعْمَلَ الْأَوَانيِ ............... 		وَإنْ تَكُنْ مِنْ أنْفَسِ الْأَعْيانِ
38- إلَّا مِنَ النَّقْدَيْنِ فَاحْكُمْ فِي الْإِنَا ............... 		بِحُرْمَةِ اسْتِعْمَالِهِ وَالِاقْتِنَا
39- لَا ضَبَّةٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ صَغِيرَةِ  ............... 		فِي الْعُرْفِ أَوْ لِحَاجَةٍ كَبِيرَةِ

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

يسعدنى أن أسجل أول متابعة وستكون من باب المراجعة لأنى بدأت فعلا فى حفظ المتن الأصل (المنثور) منذ مدة وقطعت فيه شوطا وكنت أحيانا أُعَرِّجُ على نظم العِمريطى فأعجب من قدرته على البيان.
فسِرْ يا شيخنا على بركة الله فلن تعدم متابعا مستفيدا داعيًا اللهَ لكم بالأجر والسداد والتوفيق

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبورك فيك يا شيخنا الفاضل
أسعدتني بهذا التعليق، شكر الله لكم تواضعكم.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> 26- أَوْ طَاهِرًا *مُطَهِّرًالَكِنَّهُ* .............* مُشَمَّسٌ* بقُطْرِ حَرٍّ يُكْرَهُ


لفت انتباهى هنا أن الحرف إذا كان مُشَدَّدًا فإن كان مفتوحا أو مضموما وضعت الفتحة أو الضمة فوق الحرف وتحت الشدة، وإن كان مكسورًا وضعت الشدة فوق الحرف والكسرة تحته، وهذا للتنبيه حتى لايُقْرأَ حرفٌ خطأً ظنا أنه قد ضُبِطَ مكسورًا وقد ضُبِطَ مفتوحا فى الحقيقة ، فلذا لزم التنبيه. 
 وهذا غير متوفر فى برنامج الوورد - فيما أعلم - ولا فى مربع الحوار ( الرد على الموضوع ) فأسأل شيخنا أبا مالك هل هذا برنامج آخر ؟ أو أنه أمر معروف مشهور، أنا وحدى الذى أجهله وذلك لضعفى من الناحية (النِّـتِّـيَّـ  ) فأنا وإن لم أكن حديث عهدٍ بـ (نِتْ) إلا أنى كمثله
وفقكم الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لم أفهم سؤالك يا شيخنا الفاضل؟ 
فقولك (هل هذا برنامج آخر) ما المشار إليه في سؤالك؟

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

بارك الله بك أسأل عن كتابة الشدة فوق الحرف والكسرة تحته وكذا الشدة فوق الحرف والفتحة أو الضمة تحتـها هل يكتب التشكيل بهذه الطريقة ببرنامج غير الوورد وأيضا كيف يوضع فى مربع الرد على الموضوع ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا أستعمل غير الوورد والمتصفح يا شيخنا، وكلاهما بطريقة واحدة

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

> [CENTER]ضبط وتصحيح
> ( نهاية التدريب في نظم غاية التقريب )
> المسمى بمتن أبي شجاع
> لشرف الدين العمريطي
> 
> لتسهيل الحفظ والمدارسة
> 
> 
> أخوكم/ أبو مالك العوضي[/CENTE .R]


جزاك الله خيرا .لو  أكملت الخير بنسخة مصححة و مشكولة لنظم الشيخ   عبد الله بن الإمام على مفتاح الوصول للشريف التلمساني

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياك
سأنظر في الأمر إن شاء الله، وإن لم أكن أهلا له

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاك الله خيرا وأعتذر إن كنت خرجت قليلا عن الموضوع الأصلى ولكنى فى الحقيقة لم أخرج عنه وذلك أنى حين وصلت إلى البيت السادس والعشرين وجدت قوله ( مشمَّس ) مضبوطا بتشديد الميم الثانية وتحت الشدة فتحة ظننتها كسرة لأن الكسرة تكتب هكذا ببرنامج الوورد وكذا فى المتصفح، أى أنه اسم فاعل لا اسم مفعول، وهو خطأ ظاهر فمنعنى عن التسرع والحكم بالخطإ معرفتى بشخصكم الكريم وما لكم من فضل وأيادٍ عظيمة على الكثيرين من أهل اللغة فنظرتُ في ضبط بعض الكلمات الأخرى فوجدت ما ذكرته فى المشاركة رقم (8) فما لونته باللون الأحمر ( طاهرا  -  مشمس ) كان الحرف فيه مكسورا ووضعت الكسرة تحت الحرف والشدة فوقه ( وهذا خلاف ما هو معروف فى برنامج الوورد من أن الشدة تكتب فوق الحرف والكسرة تحت الشدة لا تحت الحرف) وكذا الأمر فى وضع الفتحة تحت الشدة مما يوهم أنها كسرة فيؤدى هذا إلى قراءة الحرف المضبوط خطأ فلهذا أردت التنبيه وأعتذر ثانية عن الإطالة ، على أنها فى صلب الموضوع لا خارجه فيما أحسبوشكر الله لكم سعة صدركم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
الذي يظهر أمامي يا شيخنا في كلمة (مشمَّس) أنها مضبوطة بالفتحة وهي فوق الشدة، ولا يظهر أمامي أي كسرة موجودة تحت الحرف والشدة فوقه، فكيف يظهر لكم ذلك؟ قد يكون السبب اختلاف نوع المتصفح

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

بارك الله فيك ، إذن فالخلاف هنا خلاف تنوع لا خلاف تضاد، أو نقول خلاف نوعى يعنى نوع المتصفح ، وعلى ذلك فعلىَّ أنا الانتباه لمثل هذا الاختلاف وهو يسير إن شاء الله تعالى ، لكن إن وقع خلاف آخر بين المتصفحات فسوف أسأل عنه فتحمل أخاك ومتصفحَه وأكمل فإنا متابعون.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ولا يهمك يا شيخنا، أنا تحت أمرك، بوركت

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

> آمين وإياك
> سأنظر في الأمر إن شاء الله، وإن لم أكن أهلا له


نحسبك لذلك أهلا إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*38- إلَّا مِنَ النَّقْدَيْنِ فَاحْكُمْ فِي الْإِنَا ............... بِحُرْمَةِ اسْتِعْمَالِهِ وَالِاقْتِنَا
39- لَا ضَبَّةٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ صَغِيرَةِ ............... فِي الْعُرْفِ أَوْ لِحَاجَةٍ كَبِيرَةِ**ما وجه الجر فى قوله (ضَبَّةٍ) وهل يفسد المعنى لو قلنا (ضبةٌ) بالرفع
وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معطوفة على (من النقدين)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاك الله خيراولكن هل يُعَدُّ هذا لحنًا ؛ وذلك أن من شروط العطف بـ (لا)   ألا يصدُقَ أحد متعاطفيها على الآخر قال ابن هشام: نص عليه السهيلى وهو حق. (أوضح المسالك: 2/ 107) ونص عليه الأبَّذى - أيضا - فى شرح المقدمة الجزولية ونصره شيخ الإسلام السبكى فى (نيل العُلا)، وإذا كان هذا الشرط صحيحا كما ذكره هؤلاء الأفاضل، كان العطف هنا = فى قوله (لا ضَبَّةٍ) على (من النقدين)= غير جائز.ويتضح هذا بالمثال:
1- 


> جاءنى رجلٌ لازيد


 غير جائز لأن (رجل) يصْدُقُ على زيد
2- 


> جاءنى رجلٌ لا امرأةٌ


 جائز لأن (رجل) لا يصْدُق على امرأة
3- 


> جاءنى زيد لا عمرو


 جائز لأن (زيد) لا يصدق على عمرو

 وقوله (النقدين) لفظ عام كـ (رجل) فى المثال الأول[ جاءنى رجل لازيد] ولفظ (ضبة) خاص كـ (زيد) فى المثال نفسه ، وقوله (النقدين) يصدُق على الضبة كما هو ظاهر ؛ فاختل الشرط المذكور؛ فامتنع العطف أو كان لحنًا. فما رأيكم بارك الله فيكم.هذا، والمعنى واضح لا لبسَ فيه سواءٌ كان لحنا أم فصيحا.والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

إذا قلنا بهذا ، فلا يلزم أن يكون الكلام لحنا أيضا؛ لأن كلامهم متعلق بكون (لا) عاطفة، فإن قدرنا أنها صفة زال المنع.
والوصف بـ(لا) معناه استعمالها اسما بمعنى (غير)، كما في قولك (خرجت بلا شيء) أي بغير شيء.
وقد صرح السبكي بهذا في رسالته نيل العلا؛ إذ قال (فإن قلت: إن "لا" بمعنى "غير" لم تكن عاطفة، ونحن إنما نتكلم على العاطفة، والفرق بينهما أن التي بمعنى "غير" مقيدة للأول مبينة لوصفه، والعاطفة مبينة حكما جديدا لغيره).

وللفائدة: فالأبدي بالدال المهملة على الصحيح، والله أعلم.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاك الله خيرا
وبعد فإن جعلنا (لا) بمعنى غير فما إعراب ما بعدها (ضبة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ينتقل إعراب (لا) إليها؛ لتعذر الإعراب على (لا)، وينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?101368

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> 39- لَا ضَبَّةٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ صَغِيرَةِ............... فِي الْعُرْفِ أَوْ لِحَاجَةٍ كَبِيرَةِ


شكرا، جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد
فحتى تأتينا بالجديد أسأل عن قوله:



> 4- وَبَعْدَ ذَا فَالعِلْمُ خَيْرُ رَافِعِ .............. لَا سِيَّمَا فِقْهُ الإِمَامِ الشَّافِعِي


 لماذا فضلتم الرفع على غيره، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
هذا ليس تفضيلا، وإنما هو اختيار لعدم تشتيت القارئ بالأوجه الجائزة فيها
ولأني حفظت قول امرئ القيس على هذه الرواية: (ولا سيما يومٌ بدارة جلجل)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

من أعجب ما قرأت ما ذكره الفشينى فى (تحفة الحبيب شرح نظم غاية التقريب : ص4 ) قال: ( نكتة: اتفق لبعض أولياء الله تعالى أنه رأى ربه فى النوم فسأله بأى المذاهب يشتغل ؟ فقال له: مذهب الشافعى مذهب مليح ) ا.هـ

----------


## معتز ماهر

> 10- وغَايَةِ التَقْرِيبِ وَالتَّدْرِيبِ .............. 		فَصَارَ يُسْمَى *غَايَةَ* التَّقْرِيبِ


بارك الله فيكم ..
أليس الصواب : ( غايةُ ) بالرفع ؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً ، وليتكم تواصلون  ؛ نفع الله بعلمكم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياكم، وجزاكم الله خيرا

لماذا قلت إن الصواب (غايةُ) بالرفع يا أخي الكريم ؟
الفعل (سَمَّى) والفعل (أَسْمَى) يتعديان لمفعولين، تقول: (سَمَّيته محمدا) و(أَسْمَيته محمدا)، وفي القرآن: {سميتها مريمَ} فإذا بنيته للمجهول قلت (سُمِّيَ محمدًا) و(أُسمِي محمدا)، وفي القرآن {عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا} بالنصب.

----------


## معتز ماهر

بارك الله فيك ؛ الصواب ما ذكرتَهُ ، وإنما أنا الذي وهمتُ .
لكن لماذا توقفتَ ؟ أكملْ ؛ بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو أنس الشامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
حبذا لو تكملوا ما بدأتم به شيخنا الفاضل ... ولكم الأجر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
التكملة هنا يا شيخنا الكريم
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=290439

----------

